# Tips for Improving Driving



## t (Jul 26, 2013)

I am a soon to be sophmore in HS, 6'1 165 lbs. I have a nice shooting game and can dribble decently, but the one thing i lack is the ability to drive and finish well. I instinctively just step back when I try to attack, a lot of the time, and when I do go to the basket I usually get blocked easily because I don't hold the ball in the right position, bad body positioning, etc. Any advice?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I feel like making a joke about Asians being terrible drivers.


----------



## t (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No worries bro. 

Let me know if my advice improved your driving.


----------



## t (Jul 26, 2013)

yeah, now I've pretty much mastered driving because of that tip.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

In all seriousness it sounds like you shy away from contact under the rim.

Don't worry about running into a defender when driving. If he gets in your way its his fault unless he sets up for a charge. As far as ball placement, keep it close to your body until you're ready to layup under the rim. Try practicing driving to the hoop on your own and work on exploding and extending your arms when you take the layup. Basically just protect the ball on the way there, then try to get the shot up over contention once you're in the paint.


_From R-Star: 5'10 30 year old man who mirrored his game around Jermaine O'Neal._ You're welcome.


----------



## silkshots (Oct 22, 2013)

Go into your drive with the mindset of really digging through. If a player takes a charge here and there, it is okay. I'm sure you have enough skill, it might just be a mental block. Confidence will take you very far.


----------

